# ENFP or ENTP?



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

For a while I've been sure of my ENFPness. I've always kind of questioned it, but not entirely too much, mainly because I'd already posted quite a bit saying, "As an ENFP..." as if I was an authority on the subject and for me to change my type would be pure embarrassment.

But it happens.

I've been thinking a lot lately (which, no, is not what made me question my F :frustrating: ) and I can really connect to a lot of the ENTP ideals. Not to mention I can relate to a lot of posts from certain ENTP members on the board. I'm most definitely NE dominant, but when it comes to the other functions I admit I haven't put in quite as much effort.

I'm a 3w2 for the enneagram and that could mean that there are qualities of the ENTP that I admire and would like to think I have as well. However, that works both ways. One of the big things that's making me question this is my ability to ride out a person's potential and if I don't see any major way they can help (a person, a company, an event) I have no problem stepping above them and taking control of the situation, despite what they might think.

I've also thought that, because I'm an emotional person I must be ENFP. And then I read about a lot of ENTPs feeling emotions and letting that get to them. They also look back at minor things and get worked up about how embarrassing that was for them, and that's a major problem for me.

If anyone can help, I'd greatly appreciate it. Ask me anything and I'll answer. I won't say I'm an open book, but I'm definitely willing to reveal things about myself if it'll help me in the long run.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not sure I really have much helpful insight. 

ENTP = Ne + Ti + Fe 

ENFP = Ne + Fi + Te

I have personally counted out ENTP as a possibility for me. While I also enjoy and relate to a lot of ENTPs, I cannot deny that my Fi definitely overrides my Ti and Fe. My Fe is rather low compared to my other functions. Can the same be said for you?


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

This post might help you. Fi vs Ti is a big difference.

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/81621-right-about-fi-ti.html

Also Seth MacFarlane strikes me as ENFP. Note how Fi he becomes about 3:20 into the interview talking about trying to get around the 'system.'





This kid almost has to be ENTP (he admits to as much on another video). This like Ne+Ti out on speed.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Seeing as I had the same dilemma here, but in reverse, I think I might be able to help. Which ENTP qualities do you identify with?


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

@Ace Face well I took the function test stickied on the test resource page and apparently I'm Ne-Fe-Ti-(Te/Ni)-Si-Fi-Se. I also went to the broken link without noticing the bolded *WRONG* and that test was separated by functions and I agreed with more Fe than Fi. I definitely have a more developed Fe than Ti, but now that I'm understanding the sides I'm definitely thinking ENTP.

@LiquidLight Thanks you! That helped a lot. Although I can get the way Seth did, it's a lot less likely to happen than what happens in the second video. For me, everything is relative and I happen to connect things in the same way his mind did. I'm also a lot more healthier mentally this time than I was last year when I took the test and started really getting swept up in it.

@Dark Romantic It was basically all of it.



> I start aligning with them and building trust because I want to get invited in—to probably change whatever they want to do because I tend to see more possibilities.


That's a huge one. I definitely enjoy other peoples ideas, I just tend to think they stop right when they were getting interesting. I weed my way into getting closer to people I think have potential, even if I don't necessarily agree with their ways of doing things. If there's potential, I'll put my discomfort aside for the greater "good".

Oh, and:



> I think life is a puzzle and we keep playing with how to fit the pieces together. Something new and challenging is always more interesting to me than something I am already competent at.


Doing something I'm good at is nice, but I get bored so easily. If I can't have any "make it work" moments, what's the point? Challenge and innovation excite me like nothing else.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I can't see anything that's incompatible with being an ENTP, but just to make sure, why did you think you were an ENFP in the first place?


----------

